# openjdk6 FreeBSD 8.2 error



## Aggress (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, I'm trying to get airvideo server working under FreeBSD 8.2. From others' experience it seems to require the proper openjdk, not the diablo package.   I tried it with diablo which installed fine but the app crashed.  I've installed the FreeBSD 9 openjdk6 package as that seemed sensible and when executing the java binary I get the following:


```
java
dl failure on line 730Error: failed /usr/local/openjdk6/jre/lib/amd64/server/libjvm.so, because /usr/local/openjdk6/jre/lib/amd64/server/libjvm.so:
 Undefined symbol "pthread_getthreadid_np"
```
Can anyone provide a solution or another method of installing it which might get around this issue?

Thanks!


----------

